# Nikon announced D750



## tat3406 (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7222282087/nikon-d750-fx-dslr-announced
The fifth FX body announced between a year
24mp sensor
6.5 fpx
51 AF point
tilting Vari-Angle LCD
built in wifi
only $2299.95 

Litter better than D610, what you think compare to 5D3?


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 12, 2014)

This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.


----------



## tat3406 (Sep 12, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.



Maybe a little will change but not many. 
some D700 and D300 users will feel this is not real replacement to them, 1/4000 top shutter speed and flash sync only 1/200, No AF-on button, body style.
This is more like D620, upgrade from D600/D610 to D750.


----------



## Drum (Sep 12, 2014)

Out of 51 af points only 15 are cross type. I think its funny that they put 6.5 fps (just seems rubbing in the face of 5D3)


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 12, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.
> ...



+no 4k video.

as boring as the 7D MK2.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 12, 2014)

IMO, the D750 is perfectly spec'd and priced for an enthusiast/consumer like me. 

The 6D/D610 are lacking in features - while still being expensive.
The 5DIII/D810 are "big iron" cameras obviously targeted at pros.

As far as I'm concerned, the D750 hits the sweet spot.

I'll wait for a while for the Canon version and then weight my options.


----------



## azizjhn (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice Specs camera & i hope that will force canon to release my 6D Mark II with 4K & DPAF :
But D610, D4s, D810 and now D750 for me it is just a sign of desperation to win some market share against the 5D3 & 6D. Despite what they do it appears to be not working for them.


----------



## weixing (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi,
I think it's should be weather sealed, but does "The structure is also sealed and gasketed to resist dust and moisture" mean it's weather sealed??

Have a nice day.


----------



## waelelgendy (Sep 12, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.
> ...



+1
This camera will kill the sales of the newly announced D610, which killed the newly announced D600 few months earlier. It's a good competitor to the 6D though, and I hope Canon's 6D Mark II will have a real focusing system, not that desperate 1 cross type point one.


----------



## tat3406 (Sep 12, 2014)

waelelgendy said:


> tat3406 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHodges said:
> ...



True, but let we wait the real world testing on real camera. I think Canon purposely give 6D the simple feature to not compete with their own advance model like 5D3 and 70D.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 12, 2014)

x-vision said:


> IMO, the D750 is perfectly spec'd and priced for an enthusiast/consumer like me.
> 
> The 6D/D610 are lacking in features - while still being expensive.
> The 5DIII/D810 are "big iron" cameras obviously targeted at pros.
> ...


This camera looks fantastic. As an amateur, I do like having 1/8000 shutter speed, but that feature alone would not convince me to pay 1000 dollars more for the D800 and 5DIII. 
This looks like an amazing travel camera for people who want something in DSLR form(i'm still totally happy with my a7!)


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, the D750 is perfectly spec'd and priced for an enthusiast/consumer like me.
> ...


1000$?!  the price difference in Germany between the D750 and the 5DIII is barely 300€! The D750 looks great, but for 300€ I would take a practically equal camera and be able to buy into the Canon lens system!


----------



## roguewave (Sep 12, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> waelelgendy said:
> 
> 
> > tat3406 said:
> ...



Yes, typical Canon... you can get a feature-packed 7DII and (presumably) IQ quality not far off from a 2010 Rebel, and live with it for the next 5 years. Or you can get a 6D with great IQ but with autofocus from a 2010 Rebel. If you want both IQ and features, you need to fork out another $1000-$1500 to move up to the 5DIII.

At least on paper, this seems to be a fantastic all-around camera, at a good price.


----------



## EOS AE1 (Sep 12, 2014)

roguewave said:


> Yes, typical Canon... you can get a feature-packed 7DII and (presumably) IQ quality not far off from a 2010 Rebel, and live with it for the next 5 years. Or you can get a 6D with great IQ but with autofocus from a 2010 Rebel. If you want both IQ and features, you need to fork out another $1000-$1500 to move up to the 5DIII.



+1


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 12, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> I think it's should be weather sealed, but does "The structure is also sealed and gasketed to resist dust and moisture" mean it's weather sealed??
> 
> Have a nice day.



What does weather sealing really mean anyway? Weather sealed cameras resist weather until the point they don't?


----------



## xps (Sep 12, 2014)

roguewave said:


> tat3406 said:
> 
> 
> > waelelgendy said:
> ...



+1 from me. The financial analysts at Conon know how to do their work!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 12, 2014)

azizjhn said:


> But D610, D4s, D810 and now D750 for me it is just a sign of desperation to win some market share against the 5D3 & 6D. Despite what they do it appears to be not working for them.



Offering your customers different products, each aimed at a different type of customer is desperation in your book?

Of course Nikon is trying to get market share from Canon, just as Canon is trying to get market share from Nikon. It is not desperation, but how business is done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.



LOL. 

Well, maybe you're right. Nikon _not_ releasing this camera a couple of years ago probably led to some D700 users switching to Canon.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

I switched 2 years ago. Still no qualms about it. This is just a D600 replacement using Nikon's venerable D700 series moniker.



neuroanatomist said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

So finally Nikon has a 5DIII equivalent. Wait wasn't the D810 that camera? So that makes this a 6D equivalent? Nope, well maybe a 7D equivalent. I don't know where it fits!

It seems like a D810 Jr to me, with a couple of extras like WiFi, 0.5FPS faster (woohoo!), and a tilting LCD. At least it's a better price. 

I bet it will cannibalize the D810 sales quite badly.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



It means my friend takes his Pentax out in steady rain (not downpours) repeatedly, without any kind of jacket or cover over it, and it keeps working. Nothing has gotten in the body or lens over several years of doing this.


----------



## EOS AE1 (Sep 12, 2014)

> What does weather sealing really mean anyway? Weather sealed cameras resist weather until the point they don't



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0mOcwSk598

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mggL0Sf2jQ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo61t5fH6Qw


----------



## Famateur (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm all about competition, so bring it on, Nikon -- whatever you can throw at the market.

One thing I'd love to see is a Canon full-frame body with the tilty/flippy LCD of my 70D. Maybe in a 6DII? Give it similar AF points to the 70D, and I'd go for it. I guess I'm saying I'd love my 70D with a full-frame sensor at a 6D price. ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice specs, I am sure many people will love this camera.
Nikon should probably worry about cannibalization, though.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

This needs to be read by everyone posting here: http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/d750-too-little-too-late.html


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 12, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> It means my friend takes his Pentax out in steady rain (not downpours) repeatedly, without any kind of jacket or cover over it, and it keeps working. Nothing has gotten in the body or lens over several years of doing this.



Pentax does weather sealing properly. They build them good over at Pentax.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> This needs to be read by everyone posting here: http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/d750-too-little-too-late.html



Too-little-too-late only if you consider the D750 as a D700 replacement. 

But Nikon made it very obvious that the D750 is an enthusiast/consumer camera, not a D700 replacement.
The D700 replacement is the D810 - regardless of whether everyone agrees with that or not. 

In general, both Canon and Nikon were very conservative with their entry level FF models. 
Now that there is more clarity about what cannibalizes what, Nikon is braver. 

The skill in spec'ing and pricing a camera like the D710 is to make it appealing to those who would never buy a D810 - and at the same time unappealing to those who would buy the D810.

And judging from initial reactions to the announcement, it appears that Nikon has succeeded. 
At the end, the sales figures will determine whether Canon or Nikon got it more right with the 7DII or D750, respectively. 
As I said already, I'd rather have the D750 than the 7DII.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

They really don't. They've sold enough D800's and D810's to pro users and now they've crippled it enough so that it will only compete with (or rather replace) the consumer D610. They're using the D750 name to try to sweep the D600 sensor dust (and more importantly, their customer support screw-up) debacle under the rug.



sagittariansrock said:


> Very nice specs, I am sure many people will love this camera.
> Nikon should probably worry about cannibalization, though.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> They really don't. They've sold enough D800's and D810's to pro users and now they've crippled it enough so that *it will only compete with (or rather replace) the consumer D610.*



Yup - and that's seems to be the intention here. 

Just remember that if a more expensive product cannibalizes a cheaper product, the suits at the corner office are popping the champaigne.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

They're pretty much misappropriating the D700 namesake to dismiss the bad PR of the D600. I agree, I would go with the D810 these days if I were still shooting Nikon, but I'm sure plenty of people wished there was a lower megapixel sensor in the same body at a higher framerate with the same controls. That's something that would have been easy to do. As it stands, this isn't necessarily a 5DIII competitor as many have fashioned it as.

True, it's a good move for product differentiation, but an off-putting one with D700 and D3s loyalists.

7DII and D750 are way different markets. You buy the APS-C flagship for use with supertelephotos and the additional crop on the field or in the wild. The FF/FX camera works better with wide angle lenses and equivalent focal lengths.



x-vision said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > This needs to be read by everyone posting here: http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/d750-too-little-too-late.html
> ...


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

I think a D710 at the same price as the D810 with higher frame rate and lower high-iso noise and megapixel count (bigger pixel pitch) would sell like hotcakes, but it would definitely cut into the D4s sales. It's a case of Nikon not giving some customers what they want. I'm pretty sure a lot of the D700 wedding industry jumped back to the mark iii, but it's true, that might not be the customer they're targeting.



x-vision said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > They really don't. They've sold enough D800's and D810's to pro users and now they've crippled it enough so that *it will only compete with (or rather replace) the consumer D610.*
> ...


----------



## stefsan (Sep 12, 2014)

roguewave said:


> If you want both IQ and features, you need to fork out another $1000-$1500 to move up to the 5DIII.



If you already own EF lenses, that is. If your glass predominantly consist of EF-S lenses, you'll have to shell out a whole lot more for the lenses to go with the 5DIII… :-\


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 12, 2014)

I think even DPreview ripped Canon for cutting features from the 6D.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> 7DII and D750 are way different markets. You buy the APS-C flagship for use with supertelephotos and the additional crop on the field or in the wild. The FF/FX camera works better with wide angle lenses and equivalent focal lengths.



I understand that very well. 

I mentioned the 7DII here because Canon and Nikon are demonstrating different thinking of what the market needs/wants today. 

Canon thinks that the market wants an action camera with pro-AF system but run-of-the-mill crop sensor. 
And Nikon thinks that it's a very well spec'd - and yet non-pro - FF camera. 

That's the reason I'm mentioning the 7DII here.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> 7DII and D750 are way different markets. You buy the APS-C flagship for use with supertelephotos and the additional crop on the field or in the wild. The FF/FX camera works better with wide angle lenses and equivalent focal lengths.



I don't know a single pro photog who uses a crop camera. They all bailed on the 7D pretty quick and never went back.

Anyone who pays $2000 for an inferior APS-C sensor is getting ripped off.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

You can always use a crop as a backup, or to close extra distance between you and your subject without resorting to a more expensive and heavier supertelephoto. The birding people will probably love this camera. Pro's a bit of a wide category. Lots of people are paid for their work. I don't use a crop sensor for wedding photography, but like I said, it's helpful on a NCAA Div 1 or PAC-12 field.



MichaelHodges said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > 7DII and D750 are way different markets. You buy the APS-C flagship for use with supertelephotos and the additional crop on the field or in the wild. The FF/FX camera works better with wide angle lenses and equivalent focal lengths.
> ...


----------



## x-vision (Sep 12, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> I don't know a single pro photog who uses a crop camera. They all bailed on the 7D pretty quick and never went back.



Exactly. 

Whether Canon intends it or not, the 7D2 will be bought by enthusiasts/consumers - not pros. 
Same as the D750. 

From that perspective, it makes sense to compare the two and ponder who got it more right - Nikon or Canon.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> You can always use a crop as a backup, or to close extra distance between you and your subject without resorting to a more expensive and heavier supertelephoto.



I do this myself, but I don't make my entire living from images, just a small portion. I do shoot with people who go full time and they absolutely trash crops any chance they get. The reason is noise. They've been burned too many times with what they thought were going to be great images at ISO 800 and 1600. The noise and IQ destroys fur and feather detail for larger prints.

All the AF focus points in the world and FPS won't make up for a lack of shutter speed or too much noise. Get the *sensor* right first, then start piling on the croutons and dressing.

It just doesn't make sense, IMHO, to spend almost $2000 on an inferior sensor. The 70D is a solid camera for the money, and about the limit of what you should pay for APS-C image quality.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 12, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> All the AF focus points in the world and FPS won't make up for a lack of shutter speed or too much noise. Get the *sensor* right first, then start piling on the croutons and dressing.
> 
> It just doesn't make sense, IMHO, to spend almost $2000 on an inferior sensor. The 70D is a solid camera for the money, and about the limit of what you should pay for APS-C image quality.



Agree 100% on all points (again ).


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

It depends on what kind of environment you're working in. If you're shooting high school ball games with poor lights, or wedding dance floors, then of course, FX or FF is the way to go and why I use it as my primary camera. That said, I knew a wedding photographer who would choose his 7D over his 5D mk ii for focus purposes, and he shot well over $12k weddings before he switched to Sony (they bought him basically and now he's a Sony Artisan). If you shoot with NCAA Div I stadium lights or games/events during the day, it's not as huge of an issue, each tool has its purpose. That said, I would have appreciated if my 7D had better high ISO and I absolutely detested it because of that compared to my Mk III. However, it got me the game-winning shot, so it's a necessary evil to deal with. I suspect the improvements in processor technology and the 70D sensor are more than enough enough for my needs (NCAA Div I stadium lights, which are quite bright compared to high school and Div 2/3 lights). I really see full frame as useful for smaller environments for that. See? Different usage scenarios. For wedding, the 7D is like a third or fourth backup. There's still a market for pro shooters in sports and wildlife scenarios, and that's this camera's target market.



MichaelHodges said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > You can always use a crop as a backup, or to close extra distance between you and your subject without resorting to a more expensive and heavier supertelephoto.
> ...


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

I would not encourage enthusiasts/consumers to get such an expensive camera without getting proper lenses first, but to each his own. A consumer camera is a rebel and the 70D/D7100 is the limit of the prosumer market. There is a market to the professional photographer with APS-C and that was filled previously by the D300s and the 7D, no matter how much marketing Canon and Nikon might try to throw at you trying to convince you to go full frame. A 7D or 7D mk ii for a beginner with a kit lens is a waste of money anyways.



x-vision said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know a single pro photog who uses a crop camera. They all bailed on the 7D pretty quick and never went back.
> ...


----------



## roguewave (Sep 12, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > 7DII and D750 are way different markets. You buy the APS-C flagship for use with supertelephotos and the additional crop on the field or in the wild. The FF/FX camera works better with wide angle lenses and equivalent focal lengths.
> ...



I remember seeing a post on these forums about a sunset-watching squirrel picture taken with the 50D and published in the Outside Magazine... weren't you that photographer? Not bad for an inferior APS-C sensor ;D


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 12, 2014)

roguewave said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > joejohnbear said:
> ...



Thanks. No one is saying that APS-C cameras can't take good pictures. They can. 

My argument here is that paying $2000 for APS-C doesn't make sense when you're in full frame territory. 

You'll get better images working with the limitations of the 6D than you will on a $2000 1.6x with 150 AF points (note that the context I'm applying here is nature photography).


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 12, 2014)

My take,

The d750 sounds like a speced up d610, but not so speced up to be a real competitor to the d810 - sounds like a good partner camera for a d810 (for wedding shooters, d750 comes out for the ceremony and reception, d810 for the posed stuff and first dances...)

It makes me wonder if canon will upgrade the 6d sooner than later. It also makes me wonder if Nikon is putting an end to the d6xx line. It just seems like too many FF camera's now. In my opinion Nikon should have manned up and not gimped this camera - price it closer to $3k, 1/8000 shutter, CF slots instead of sd, more cross points. don't get me wrong, for the price it's a really good option as a companion body. 

I find it funny that the 7d2 has some very impressive upgrades but canon folks blast it as a weak offering (AKA no promise of more DR), and they so praise nikon for always pushign the bar, then nikon does this. It's puzzling. I expected more from this release.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2014)

x-vision said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know a single pro photog who uses a crop camera. They all bailed on the 7D pretty quick and never went back.
> ...



You Guys, really ! 

You know which camera many real 'pros' want ? The cheapest they can get their hands on that will do the job.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 12, 2014)

Nikon has class-leading sensors, so the impetus is not on them.


----------



## psolberg (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't like to bash companies just released gear without seeing the whole story, but seems strange to me it is somewhat crippled at a mere 6.5fps when the gripped 700 clocks at a respectable 8fps. hopefully nikon can correct this with a grip because 6fps really isn't going to cut it as an upgrade for action shooters if you were used to the 8fps of the prior model.

other than that, seems like a good price to me. It will probably hit street prices of low 2's for a 6.5 FPS full framer with semi-pro build. This is what I love about competition. If you asked me that would happen this year I'd say no. well done. well done.


----------



## psolberg (Sep 12, 2014)

waelelgendy said:


> tat3406 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHodges said:
> ...



I'm not sure that makes much sense. the price difference is huge for the market the 610 goes after. You can buy the 610 and one of the many choices of the excellently supplied nikon f/1.8 affordable prime set for less and be happy for less. This is for the D700 guy who never upgraded to the 800 series due to low fps. And remember the 610 didn't kill the 600. Nikon killed the 600 to get rid of the bad rep of a QA fiasco. 

plus if you're coming from APSC and don't own any full frame glass the price of the 750+lens starts to be an issue specially if you really don't need the 750s semi-pro features.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

As a former D700 guy, this is not something I would upgrade to. D3s or 5d Mk iii is what I would go with.


psolberg said:


> waelelgendy said:
> 
> 
> > tat3406 said:
> ...


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

It has DR, which is great, but it doesn't have high (8+) frame rate, pro controls, 1/8000 shutter or a crop sensor for magnification. They are very different product segments.


jrista said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.
> ...


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Shooting 1000+ 36mp images for a wedding has never been ideal, but I would use a D810 if I stuck with Nikon. My choice was D800 or 5d Mk iii, and the D800 was out of stock at the time and had some problems for my workflow at that momebt, so I went that way. You're shooting at f4, so it wouldn't be an issue for you. I shoot at f/1.2 a lot, so 1/4000 would be incredibly annoying as an arbitrary restriction on the D620. I would not use the D810 crop mode for weddings or the sraw mode now that I've spent a few grand upgrading my computer hardware and backup system.


jrista said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > It has DR, which is great, but it doesn't have high (8+) frame rate, pro controls, 1/8000 shutter or a crop sensor for magnification. They are very different product segments.
> ...


----------



## x-vision (Sep 13, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> 7DII and D750 are way different markets.



The D750 went straight to #1 on Amazon today, right after the announcement:
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Electronics-DSLR-Cameras/zgbs/electronics/3017941/ref=zg_bs_nav_e_3_281052

It would be interesting where the 7DII will land on Monday/Tuesday after it gets announced.
I have my doubts that it will reach #1. We'll see.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2014)

This is the d700s real successor. Nikon wedding and event shooters will flock to it and it's the equivalent of the 5D3 2 years late.


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like a pretty sweet camera, especially for the price.

My wife though, won't give up her D7100. She loves that camera WAY too much to switch. 

D


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 13, 2014)

I am very impressed with the Nikon D750. Yes, I believe this is a camera that could trigger a person to switch platforms. The thought ran through my mind for sure.

Positives: FF, Built-In WiFi, Dual SD card slots, Good AF, 24+ MP Sensor, 6.3fps
Negatives: 1/4000 shutter speed limit, Weather Sealing?
Neutral: Articulating Screen, Built-In Flash, ISO

This camera is going to be directly compared with the 5D MKIII as I think they are targeted for the same segment: Great all-around camera. The 7D MKII is a sports-shooter camera and APS-C. No comparison.

The 1/4000 shutter speed limit doesn't bother me. I checked my Lightroom database and found that shooting above 1/4000 represent .3% of all my images. Weather-sealing isn't a huge issue either. I simply don't expose my camera to elements that warrant it.

I did a couple of shoots lately which reminded me of how useful an articulating screen can be. Getting on the ground and using Live View without it is difficult. Using an articulating screen would be an enormous help and is enough for me instead of using a tablet and WiFi.

There are so many ways I can use this camera. I love my Canon 50D for it's speed and weight. I love the 5D MKII for it's FF sensor and color IQ. But they both have bad AF which is useful for events and sports photography I do. The fps equals my 50D which I find sufficient for sports. The sensor should be more than adequate for my fashion and portrait work. I love similar card dual memory slots. And at big events where there might be WiFi.. Uploading images in real-time and having someone edit and posting images in real-time?

All for under $2300.

The 5D MKIII wasn't enough for me. It's too expensive for what I get over the 5D MKII: AF & ISO No dual CF or SD slots and WiFi was a deal-breaker.

I think most of us would agree that the 5D MKIV is right around the corner. I'm going to wait to see what that looks like. If the MKIV has the features listed, I'm good and will go with that. I love the ergonomics and UI of Canon cameras. Not to mention the lenses and accessories available.

The only reason I really want a 1DX is that it can do everything I want to do. Unfortunately, even that doesn't have built-in WiFi and it's a $400 attachment. And that attachment looks like it may get in the way when shooting in portrait mode.

The Nikon gives me 85% of what I want from the 1DX. Buying a battery grip is a $400 option which then gets me up to 95%. I can certainly live without the crazy ISO and speed of the 1DX. At 40% of the price of the 1DX especially. 

With the Nikon D750, it would certainly motivate me to eventually get a Nikon D810. Which is a superior fashion/portrait camera to anything Canon has right now. If the ergonomics are decent, I could live with the lesser UI from Nikon. 

I'm going to try not buying any new Canon specific gear until I see the new cameras from Canon. Hopefully that should happen by early 2015.


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 13, 2014)

RGomezPhotos said:


> I am very impressed with the Nikon D750. Yes, I believe this is a camera that could trigger a person to switch platforms. The thought ran through my mind for sure.
> 
> Positives: FF, Built-In WiFi, Dual SD card slots, Good AF, 24+ MP Sensor, 6.3fps
> Negatives: 1/4000 shutter speed limit, Weather Sealing?
> ...



I can only hope the buffer can handle a decent amount of photos in RAW. I LOVE my wife's D7100 but the buffer is terrible. You only get 7-8 shots max in RAW... 

I think Nikon has a winner with this new body though. 

D


----------



## jd7 (Sep 13, 2014)

RGomezPhotos said:


> I am very impressed with the Nikon D750. Yes, I believe this is a camera that could trigger a person to switch platforms. The thought ran through my mind for sure.
> 
> Positives: FF, Built-In WiFi, Dual SD card slots, Good AF, 24+ MP Sensor, 6.3fps
> Negatives: 1/4000 shutter speed limit, Weather Sealing?
> Neutral: Articulating Screen, Built-In Flash, ISO



I'm not about to rush out and sell my Canon gear and switch, but I agree (at least on paper) the D750 does look like it might be a great camera for many people/purposes (not saying it will suit everyone, of course). I basically agree with your list of pros and cons, although I'd rate the articulating screen and the built-in flash as negatives if they compromise weather-sealing or durability (but do they?). I also have a question mark over the ergonomics. Looking at the screenshots of the D750, I am unconvinced about the ergonomics, but of course you really need to shoot with one before deciding about that.

I have to say I feel like Nikon has had a habit of making products with great specs but which (as far as I can tell from what I've read) in actual use often are no better than, and sometimes worse than, comparable offerings from Canon and others. (I'm not talking about the SoNikon sensors though - but there has been enough written about them already.) I guess we need to see how the D750 actually performs, but if the D750 lives up to its specs, I'd be pretty happy about it if I shot Nikon.

It will be interesting to see what the next round of full-frame cameras from Canon will bring.

Edit - just saw some posts above wondering about the D750's buffer. That's definitely something to find out more about!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 13, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> They really don't. They've sold enough D800's and D810's to pro users and now they've crippled it enough so that it will only compete with (or rather replace) the consumer D610. They're using the D750 name to try to sweep the D600 sensor dust (and more importantly, their customer support screw-up) debacle under the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the D810 is still quite a bit at risk of cannibalization, especially due to the price difference. 
D610 is the one I think will be most cannibalized, unless they lower the price substantially.
I agree with someone who said Sony has segmented its customers, unlike Nikon.
Let's think for a second: who will buy the D610 if they can pay a few hundred more for a D750?
I am more envious of the 20/1.8. I wish Canon made something like that...


----------



## Aglet (Sep 13, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> ..Let's think for a second: who will buy the D610 if they can pay a few hundred more for a D750?
> I am more envious of the 20/1.8. I wish Canon made something like that...



I agree, there's currently not a lot of price difference from 610 to 750
with the 750's intro price that low, the don't have much room to lower it w-o first lowering the MSRP of the 610... That could be a good thing for someone considering the latter.

As for the 20/1.8... I'm salivating just thinking about it.
I use an old AIS MF 20/2.8 and an AI 20/3.5 and they're both very good, the 3.5 being very compact and light.
it there's slightly better corner sharpness with lower CA in this new lens, it will be very welcome


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 13, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> RGomezPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > I am very impressed with the Nikon D750. Yes, I believe this is a camera that could trigger a person to switch platforms. The thought ran through my mind for sure.
> ...



Buffer issues huh? Well, I shoot sports/action in JPG, so that might help if the buffer is limited. If it could get up to 12 shots before slowing down, I'd be totally fine with that. I hope the camera doesn't completely stop when the buffer is full. That's just awful!!


----------



## x-vision (Sep 13, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> D610 is the one I think will be most cannibalized ...



If the more expensive model cannibalizes the cheaper one, that's good news for the company, as they are making more money.

The reverse scenario is the one that you don't want.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 13, 2014)

DPReview is very positive about this. 

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikon-d750


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 13, 2014)

dilbert said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



It wouldn't be cannibalization if someone else did it


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 13, 2014)

x-vision said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > D610 is the one I think will be most cannibalized ...
> ...



That's not how it always works. The item to look at is profits, not revenue. 
If Nikon was making more profits from the D610 (and that could easily be the case despite the lower price- same body type as D600, fewer features, almost a year into its life cycle) then cannibalizing the D610 will hurt them.
However, as many suggest it might be a way to quietly wrap up the controversy-ridden D6xx line.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 13, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> That's not how it always works. The item to look at is profits, not revenue.
> If Nikon was making more profits from the D610 (and that could easily be the case despite the lower price- same body type as D600, fewer features, almost a year into its life cycle) then cannibalizing the D610 will hurt them.



True. But the safe assumption is that the higher the price, the higher the margin.



> However, as many suggest it might be a way to quietly wrap up the controversy-ridden D6xx line.



Hmm. I haven't thought about that - but it makes a lot of sense, actually.


----------



## bardamu (Sep 14, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.



Ouch!! Way to throw Molotovs on a Canon forum! 

Actually, I don't really agree, but it could certainly have an impact on new entrants to the FF market. The system-change-inducing camera was the Nikon D800/D800E (and, perhaps, the 5D mk iii, for all the disgruntled D700 owners put off by too many megapixels).

Plus, I think the 7D mk ii could be system-change-inducing camera as well, because it is something that Nikon doesn't yet have - a true replacement to the D300s. The D7100 is very nice, but for serious sports / wildlife etc the 7D ii will probably be all over it (buffer, fps, focus etc). However, if Canon could have released the 7D ii with a relevant lens such as a refresh of the 100-400, 300 f/4 or 400 f/5.6 then it might have been a stronger punch into the ribs of Nikon.

The D750 will probably have the effect of dragging down 5D mk iii prices, and resale values.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

bardamu said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of camera that makes people change systems.
> ...



+1, except the last comment.
MkIII prices are already on their way down, Canon has made tons of profit on them. Just imagine, if a store could resell a US-model 5DIII for $ 2.7K with commissions for CPW while the MRP is $ 3.2K, then what kind of margin Canon still commands, 2 years after the camera is launched.
What it will do is drag down the prices of the relatively new D810, and that is not good for Nikon.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 14, 2014)

Aglet said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > ..Let's think for a second: who will buy the D610 if they can pay a few hundred more for a D750?
> ...



I'll be interested to see if this lens is anything other than a blurry mess at 1.8, and how deep an aperture it takes to sharpen up the mid frame.

I'm unclear on the real application of these very fast ultra wides. I can appreciate that at f2.8 they have much less vignetting than a f2.8 lens yet they are inevitably worse across the frame in resolution.

An ultra wide that is very good at 2.8 would be interesting because of the high dof produced by that focal length at that aperture. 

I'll be interested to see if Nikon have been able to do this but I doubt it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



1. 20mm is a range not covered by my 24-70 II (which is excellent at f/2.8- obviating the use of f/2.8 primes between 24mm and 70mm).
2. If it opens as wide as f/1.8 then it is more likely it will be very sharp at f/2.8, which will make it an excellent fast lens for landscape and street.
3. If I need to take shots in very low light, f/1.8 at 20mm still provides sufficient depth of field.


----------

